# Closing Business-Equipment Available at end of March



## MattsMowingOH4 (Aug 17, 2011)

As the title state I have closed up the business after 10 plus years. All of the equipment is avaiable at the end of March. I will not separate mounts or wiring until the plows are sold. If purchasing the plows separate they will come with new wiring kits.Prices are firm:

2016 Chevy 2500HD W/T:
10,3xx miles. Arctic Silver. Power windows, locks, power/heated trailer mirrors, cruise, remote start, spray-in bed liner, cruise, 18'' alloys, splash guards, cab lights, up fitter switches, plow prep, back up camera. Has had Carhart seat cover on since day 1. Never had vinyl. Never Smoked in.Have a mini amber LED light bar that was never installed. $33000 for the truck.( Can sell with all options below for $50,000)

- Truck has a truck craft aluminum insert that was bought 6/11/2016. Insert has all options you can get:cab guard,tarp, side board extension kit. Insert was taken out for the winter so it has seen no salt. Paid Just shy of $6200 installed selling for $5500

-2016 Boss Steel DXT. Bought in November 2016. The plow was used for about 4hrs this year only. Has the SL3 LED Lights, handheld controller, and boss deflector. I have Boss wings that have yet to be installed and are viable for an additional $700. Asking $6200 

-2015 Boss VBX 8000. Probably Has 20 tons ran threw it with the light winters we have had here. Two complete wiring harness and controllers(one installed on the 201, and one out of an already sold truck). $4800

2014 Chevy 1500 Dbl Cab LT
19,9xx miles. Tungsten Metallic. Power windows, Locks, mirrors, drivers seat, cruise, mylink 8'' screen, backup camera, remote start, Line X bed and frame, Acari Drill less mount with mini amber LED work light, 2.25 leveling kit in the front, hook ups for a boss rt3 system(paid extra for the boss front valence and to not see wires under the hood). Truck was my personal truck so it never really saw plow work just moving plows around. Had vinyl on back windows. Never Smoked in. $29000 

2016 Boss Steel DXT:
Purchased in November 2016. Plow has never left the shop. Has SL3, Boss Deflector, and for an additional $700 Boss Wings. Have new in box wiring, light adapters, and mount for a 08-16 F250-550 Super Duty. Have new wiring, 1 year old mount, and light adapters for 11-current Chevy 2500/3500HD. $6200 for plow or $6900 with wings. 

2015 poly tote 275 gal one lane brine sprayer
-Complete with wiring harness and will include a smaller 25 gal atv tank $500

2016 17'' steel rim and tire for 2500/3500HD. Have Firestone rubber. Came off at the dealer for the alloys on the above listed truck. Maybe had 25 miles on them. will come with center caps and lug nuts. No sensors. $800

I may also have VXT with Boss wings for sale but it depends on if my sub can come up with the money for it. I will be posting on lawn site the mowers, trailer, trimmers, blowers, leaf loader, and other misc. equipment. 

The trucks are currently getting detailed but I can get pictures upon request of any and all equipment.


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Assume the '16 W/T is regular cab?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Good, honest buyer and seller.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

Might be interested in the VXT.


----------



## MattsMowingOH4 (Aug 17, 2011)

JFon101231 said:


> Assume the '16 W/T is regular cab?


Yes it is a regular cab long bed


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

If your travels ever bring you detroit way let me know. Would like to add another vbx to our fleet if price worked.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Check your pm's


----------



## MattsMowingOH4 (Aug 17, 2011)

Pictures of first truck


----------



## MattsMowingOH4 (Aug 17, 2011)

Driverside


----------



## MattsMowingOH4 (Aug 17, 2011)

More of the 2016


----------



## MattsMowingOH4 (Aug 17, 2011)

Pictures of the 2014


----------



## MattsMowingOH4 (Aug 17, 2011)

Pictures of the DXTs. One in v has little to no use. One in straight has never been used.


----------



## MattsMowingOH4 (Aug 17, 2011)

Tank Spayers and new take off rim and tires.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Nice looking stuff


----------



## MattsMowingOH4 (Aug 17, 2011)

Bump everything is ready to go. My consider partial trade towards a Harley.


----------



## MattsMowingOH4 (Aug 17, 2011)

Mid season bump


----------



## MattsMowingOH4 (Aug 17, 2011)

Tote from brine sprayer sold, but still have the pump boom and wiring. Everything else is still available.


----------



## MattsMowingOH4 (Aug 17, 2011)

bump bump bump


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

If the acari mount would work on a '12 2500 and youd sell separate, id be interested. If so, PM me


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Are both dxt's 8-2? If you have a 9 I'll take it. Also that vbx I'm super interested in. Can you pm me your cell or email please. 

Ty sir.


----------



## MattsMowingOH4 (Aug 17, 2011)

I have the mount and front valance off of the 2014 1500. Will sell mount/valance for $500. Price lowered on the 2015 2500HD to $30000 with new DXT.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

MattsMowingOH4 said:


> I have the mount and front valance off of the 2014 1500. Will sell mount/valance for $500. Price lowered on the 2015 2500HD to $30000 with new DXT.


Is the 2500HD a 2016?


----------



## MattsMowingOH4 (Aug 17, 2011)

Yes sorry it's a 2016


----------



## R75419 (Feb 11, 2012)

Check your messages.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

You Ohio guys...why are you all so damn far away.


----------



## MattsMowingOH4 (Aug 17, 2011)

R75419 said:


> Check your messages.


I will get back with you tomorrow morning got your message tonight



JMHConstruction said:


> You Ohio guys...why are you all so damn far away.


I'm down for a road trip for the right price


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

MattsMowingOH4 said:


> I'm down for a road trip for the right price


I would have been interested in the spreader. If you were closer I'd do it, but time spent getting there, I'll just fond one here. Thanks anyway. Good luck getting rid of everything!


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

JMHConstruction said:


> I would have been interested in the spreader. If you were closer I'd do it, but time spent getting there, I'll just fond one here. Thanks anyway. Good luck getting rid of everything!


I happen to know a fella that could get it closer for you, how far is too far?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Depends on "shipping" cost and timing. I took a vacation for the first time in years, so I'm playing catch up.

Honestly, out here I can get a new one installed for 6700 or something, although I feel like I need to get that in writing since Jeff said his was over 8k, so I'll double check that. If that's the case, it might be better that route with the warranty and to get to know my dealer. I'll find out tomorrow and let ya know.


----------



## MattsMowingOH4 (Aug 17, 2011)

Bump trucks are sold.
Still have a new DXT, 2 sets of XT wings in box, VBX, new take off rims and tires, and the 2014 mount with valance.


----------



## Shop's Lawn (Nov 9, 2008)

Do you know if the xt wings will fit a vxt plow? price?thanks


----------



## MattsMowingOH4 (Aug 17, 2011)

They will fit the XT and DXT. I am asking $750 per set new in box.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

go post on snow plow mafia on facebook this guy offered me a sick custom harley for one of my f450's.


----------



## MattsMowingOH4 (Aug 17, 2011)

Broncslefty7 said:


> go post on snow plow mafia on facebook this guy offered me a sick custom harley for one of my f450's.


I would but I don't have Facebook. Did away with all my social media after I sold the business.


----------



## QCL (Oct 21, 2017)

You still have the 2500? 

shoot me an email im interested


----------



## spyda (Dec 20, 2015)

tote sprayer & Boom still available or sold? Thanks. If sold, how did you make yours, 2 valve, gas pump, regulator, relief valves and quick connects?


----------



## spyda (Dec 20, 2015)

#Interested Sprayer Boom, wiring and pump still available? How much? 616-635-9899

Spyda


----------



## MattsMowingOH4 (Aug 17, 2011)

Only have the 8.2 DXT, 2 sets on XT wings in the box, VBX 8000, mount for 2014 chevy 1500(including wiring, light adapters, and boss valance), set of new take off 2016 2500HD 17'' steel rims and tires with center caps and lug nuts.


----------



## MattsMowingOH4 (Aug 17, 2011)

VBX and one harness controller sold. 

Still have:
2016 rims and tires
Complete vbx wire harness and controller
8.2 steel DXT complete with new ford mount
Used 2014 chevy 1500 mount and harness


----------



## dstifel (Dec 27, 2012)

How much for dxt with fordmount?


----------



## MattsMowingOH4 (Aug 17, 2011)

DXT and set of wings sold. Still have:
XT wings in box $750
Chevy rims and tires $800
2014 chevy 1500 rt3 mount valance and wiring $500
VBX wiring and controller $500


----------



## hosenfeffer (Nov 23, 2008)

Not trying to low-ball but with shipping to NH.getting up there.
Interest in dropping off tires to white cap supply in Independence for them to ship for me @ $700? They will wrap and pallet.


----------



## hosenfeffer (Nov 23, 2008)

Call me 603 491 6110. Re tires thanx


----------



## hosenfeffer (Nov 23, 2008)

Paging Matt, all okay? If you changed your mind fine, but have not heard from you.


----------

